# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Ima li o  ST rodilištu kakva priča?

## Matko

Iz Splita sam ,pa me zanima nesto o našem Rodilištu.  :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## malena beba

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=44323

----------


## malena beba

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=44323

----------


## malena beba

*Split* 
Dobrodošli u splitsko rodilište!? 
Splitsko rodilište i moj ponos 
KB Split tj. Firule

----------


## Matko

Hi,hvala puno.  :Klap:

----------

